# Seattle - I am looking for a liveaboard slip



## Zabriskie (Sep 11, 2012)

Thread title says it all. My wife and I are purchasing a 27' Catalina at the end of the month. Our goal is to live on it within a couple of months.

Our waiting plan is to keep it at Shilshole Bay Marina (SBM) until we find a liveaboard slip. SBM has a looong waiting list (6 mos. by their estimate) for such slips to open up. 

I am opening this thread to hear what you all would do in my situation (apart from buying the boat, of course ) and what you know about the Seattle liveaboard scene. Any tips would help, be it anecdotal evidence or websites. 

- Zabriskie


----------



## JeffBurright (Apr 22, 2009)

Howdy,
I went through the process of finding a liveaboard slip in Seattle a few years ago, so I can tell you what I remember. I called around to all the marinas I could find in the span of a week or so, and it was a bit of a chicken and egg situation regarding knowing the length of the boat and having the insurance already settled. I was calling before I'd figured out what boat I would have, so you're already a leg up on me there, but if you don't have insurance already you might have some difficulty. 

Pretty much everywhere I called didn't have liveaboard slips available, so we were all set to go clear to the marina on the south end of Lake Washington on Ranier where the moorage was cheap and the liveaboard slips were plentiful (at least at the time). Unfortunately it wasn't really the neighborhood I wanted to live in - not much within walking distance. 

Then, as we were driving to the marina to sign papers, my wife got a call from the marina manager at the AGC building (on south Lake Union where the McCormick and Schmick's is) saying that a liveaboard sublet had just come open. We hadn't even remembered calling AGC, so I can only take this as a solid favor from the heavens. 

I lived in the sublet spot for a few months and got to know the manager at AGC, and after being a good tenant she was willing to let me into a liveaboard slip of my own. It was a great location within walking distance of downtown, with free parking. Who could ask for more?

For Shilshole, have you looked at the bulletin board right outside their office? Often they have sublets, some of them liveaboard I think, which is how I've heard a lot of people worked their way in, hopping from one sublet to the next until their number came up.

That's all I know. Good luck in your search and make sure you invest in a space heater!


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

6 months is a small wait list frankly. up 6 yrs can be more the norm depending upon the size etc. 

I would do as above, call around to see what might be available. Edmonds has a few LA slips, you do pay IIRC $50-75 extra a month. I believe shilshoal is the same. A co worker lives aboard, I can ask here tomorrow........

Marty


----------



## Zabriskie (Sep 11, 2012)

Marty and Jeff,

Thanks so much for the information! As the whole boat ownership deal is new to my wife and me, I will be asking more and more questions on this forum. 

I will contact AGC this week and also let Shilshole that I want to be on the waitlist toot-sweet. 

Let me know if I can provide you with knowledge as a tradeoff. I will gladly share anything about topics you want to know more about and with which I have experience. Is there anything you want to know about teaching, job hunting, interviewing, memorizing, juggling, or Tecmo Baseball for the NES? 

Zabriskie


----------



## Alex W (Nov 1, 2012)

I don't have a liveaboard slip, but for my normal slip Shilshole went from reporting a long waiting list to having a dozen 30' slips available in the period of a couple of weeks. Hopefully you have similar luck in getting a live aboard slip.

AGC is probably a more fun place to live aboard due to so many walking destinations being right there. A Catalina 27' can fit under all of the bridges (except Fremont) so getting out to the sound for an overnighter isn't a major hassle. I like being at Shilshole now, but also enjoyed being on Lake Union with my previous boat. Duck Dodge, Goose Bumps, and the dynamic scenery on the lake are major reasons to stay on Lake Union.

For some reason that I don't understand Lake Union also often has great sailing weather when Lake Washington is completely becalmed.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

Don't count out going to places in person as well. Be neat, clean and well dressed. I have been told no outright over the phone, but when I showed up in person they said something could be worked out. So I would go pound on the doors so to speak, assuming your clean cut and what not. Lots of places don't want the hassles a liveaboard can bring, but if you present yourself to be an upright person, doors sometimes open. Don't get me wrong I am a strong proponent of living aboard, but there are a lot of derelict boats with people living on them and the few rotten apples spoil the whole barrel sometimes. 

It can almost be like a job interview be prepared to offer info if it is to your advantage, like your job if that will make you look better. It is important to have at least a backup plan before buying the boat, cause you can't just put it anywhere! Some folks even end up starting out on a mooring ball, till a liveaboard slip come up. 

I have to say my experience is east coast and mid west, but seems to be true everywhere.


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

48*north typically has a number of adds in the back for lips available at marina's too. Not sure how many are Live aboard....

Marty


----------



## JDOlson (Jul 25, 2016)

Does anyone have any updates on this thread? Currently planning the move to Seattle - I think I found the boat, but am still looking for a live-aboard slip. Lake Union seems to be a good place to start. Thoughts?


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

JDOlson said:


> Does anyone have any updates on this thread? Currently planning the move to Seattle - I think I found the boat, but am still looking for a live-aboard slip. Lake Union seems to be a good place to start. Thoughts?


How close is "Seattle"? I've been eyeing Bremerton Marina as inexpensive for the amenities I value, and about 100m from the ferry to Seattle.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

hellsop said:


> How close is "Seattle"? I've been eyeing Bremerton Marina as inexpensive for the amenities I value, and about 100m from the ferry to Seattle.


Bremerton is a nice spot, that was our plan B before we got a berth in the ship canal, just inside the locks.


----------



## yorkville (Apr 25, 2014)

Anyone has experience with purchasing a boat slip in Seattle area? I am looking at Parkshore Marina on southside of Lake Washington, which allows liveaboard for owners. I have some questions about the form of ownership (deeds, etc) and transaction process (do I engage a real estate attorney? using the standard real estate forms?) I assume the expenses are HOA fee, real estate tax, utilities and maintainence.

I am newbie at this, have been mostly doing dinghy sailing. I am thinking about buying a 30 foot slip, and then getting a small starter boat. I appreciate any advices, thoughts and comments.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Breeze (Mar 30, 2015)

You probably should start your own thread instead of jumping on a thread this old as a lot of the members either won't read it because they know it is an old thread or they will only harass you for re-opening an old thread. Good luck.


----------

